# Techniques to Improve Cross to F2L Transition Times



## Shreyas NT (Sep 24, 2014)

An effective way which helped me lookahead better!


----------



## TDM (Sep 24, 2014)

or you could just use petrus and not have to worry about crosses at all

The video is good, but you missed one important thing - you didn't mention is to practise BLD cross a lot, until you are sure you can comfortably plan the cross in a short amount of inspection time. This means you can then look ahead to the next pair during inspection, or if you can't do that then at least you can track pieces as you solve the cross, because you don't have to think about solving the cross - you planned it out in inspection. So you just need to look at the other pieces.

(also, a bit unrelated, but at 0:52, after you finish the cross with R, you can solve that pair with y' U' R' U2 R U R' U' R, which is shorter than what you do)


----------



## Randomno (Sep 24, 2014)

TDM said:


> or you could just use petrus and not have to worry about crosses at all



Why Petrus?


----------



## maps600 (Sep 24, 2014)

Randomno said:


> Why Petrus?



Petrus is pretty gj except that edge orientation takes a while to recognise.


----------



## Smiles (Sep 24, 2014)

I thought petrus is just inferior to the top 3 speed methods cause look ahead in general is too difficult


----------



## GuRoux (Sep 25, 2014)

Smiles said:


> I thought petrus is just inferior to the top 3 speed methods cause look ahead in general is too difficult



i think if you do petrus like roux 1x2x3 then 2x2x3, then lookahead is very easy and needs no cube rotations. It's the edge orientation part that i don't like about petrus.


----------



## Lazy Einstein (Sep 25, 2014)

GuRoux said:


> i think if you do petrus like roux 1x2x3 then 2x2x3, then lookahead is very easy and needs no cube rotations. It's the edge orientation part that i don't like about petrus.



Does it differ from ZZ EO recog? I honestly never read up about Petrus. I know nothing about it.


----------



## Chree (Sep 25, 2014)

Lazy Einstein said:


> Does it differ from ZZ EO recog? I honestly never read up about Petrus. I know nothing about it.



http://lar5.com/cube/fas3.html

Way simpler than ZZ EO. I actually never minded EO on Petrus. I just wasn't great at block building.


----------



## PJKCuber (Oct 12, 2014)

What cube is that?


----------

